# incresed no of blasts in 2008.elections due in the country.is it related???



## tango_cash (Jan 13, 2009)

hey don't u think that there were more terrorist activities in the last year compared to any recent years, happening at regular intervals and spanning all over the country.. and the election were to come up. do u think this might be related?????
actually i saw the movie Contract by ram gopal varma. the ending of the movie got me thinking.
what do u think.


----------



## chooza (Jan 16, 2009)

tango_cash said:


> hey don't u think that there were more terrorist activities in the last year compared to any recent years, happening at regular intervals and spanning all over the country.. and the election were to come up. do u think this might be related?????
> actually i saw the movie Contract by ram gopal varma. the ending of the movie got me thinking.
> what do u think.



I had repeated many time that increment in terrorist activities are directly related to elections. It was in the poll BJP v/s Congress. Now, the state electins are over, their is no sign of such things. When again, electins will come, we will see the reoccurance of these activities. and I am not shy to name the party behind all this. In Rajasthan, the achievements of BJP govt are coming into light these days, infact, one of their very senior member has asked to enquire abt the Ex-CM of Rajasthan.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 20, 2009)

What about the case of Sadhvi? After the death of Hemant Karkare there has been no talk of this. Quite strange.

The fact that this eems fishy and asking for a probe would term you a Pakistani-sympathiser


----------



## chooza (Jan 20, 2009)

rahimveron said:


> What about the case of Sadhvi? After the death of Hemant Karkare there has been no talk of this. Quite strange.
> 
> The fact that this eems fishy and asking for a probe would term you a Pakistani-sympathiser



you are right Bro.. its all the dirty politics of BJP. Now they are promoting Narendra Modi. Lol


----------



## Rahim (Jan 21, 2009)

Advani must be having sleepless nights......and its not BJP whos promoting Modi but the industralists like Ambani and Tata who doesnt care about poeple but filling their coffers.

Media bik chuki hai


----------



## chooza (Jan 21, 2009)

rahimveron said:


> Advani must be having sleepless nights......and its not BJP whos promoting Modi but the industralists like Ambani and Tata who doesnt care about poeple but filling their coffers.
> 
> Media bik chuki hai



100% bik chuki hai. Mr. Ambani is thinking If BJP will come into power, his telecom company will again zoom taking all the benefits and put BSNL under six foot of soil and Mr. Tata is praising becouse of Nano project benefits he got.


----------



## confused!! (Jan 23, 2009)

Terrorism related to elections ...may be..But I will not be blaming only BJB..there are others too in this mud


----------



## tango_cash (Jan 24, 2009)

did any of u saw the movie contract???


----------



## Rahim (Jan 24, 2009)

@confused: it seems you are confused!  Its [highlight]BJP and not BJB[/highlight]


----------

